# Drinking beer



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Me and my wife went to the beach to drink a few beers. After about a case, I accidentally opened my fish cooler instead of the beer cooler and all these trout and reds started jumping in. I hate it when that happens.


























































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

Me, my dad and a buddy from the Army will be heading that way Monday morning. We're gonna try to find the clay banks and see what we can do. If you're going to be there I 'd like to shake your hand. Thanks for all the advice you've given on the forums.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

That is definitely my style of fishing. Iâ€™m gonna have to make the run up there one day from SA to go drink,... I mean fishing with yâ€™all. Looks like good times


----------



## Mbond (May 30, 2018)

Thatâ€™s enough to make me start drinking again!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Great catches! Yall using finger mullet again? My wife and I will be fishing in Corpus next weekend and id love to try and put her on a few fish like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great day! What bait did you use to catch those trout?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

mertz09 said:


> Great day! What bait did you use to catch those trout?


Live finger mullet. They are running in schools in the first gut, and the fish follow them.we are catching them in water less then knee deep. You can get a little bubble box setup for a 5 gallon bucket for around $15 and keep them alive all day.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

We're actually out here right now catching them again.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

BURTONboy said:


> Great catches! Yall using finger mullet again? My wife and I will be fishing in Corpus next weekend and id love to try and put her on a few fish like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes. I use a very simple setup.i tie a 3way swivel to my main line, tie 2' of 30# mono with a 4oz pyramid sinkers to one of the eyes of the swivel and a 16" piece of 30# mono to the other eye with a size 1 khale hook and hook the mullet in the tail.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for sharing and good luck again today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*nice fish*

Sharkchum, if you hadn't said anything I would have never notice. but in the first pic it looks like if you lifted your hand off the ground, you might tip over forward. :cheers::texasflag


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work buddy


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

c hook said:


> Sharkchum, if you hadn't said anything I would have never notice. but in the first pic it looks like if you lifted your hand off the ground, you might tip over forward. :cheers::texasflag


If you think I look bad after drinking beer all day, you should see what I look like after drinking whisky all night. 
Last night I made a couple drinks to help me relax before bed time. I started getting a feeling I was forgetting something. I caught trout, reds, and even snook, then it hit me,NO Flounder. The next thing I knew, my bottle of whisky was empty, and I was in knee deep water with a pointed stick in my hand.
When I woke up this morning with a pounding headache I thought it was a dream, until I open my ice chest. 
I decided I'm not gonna fish for at least 2 weeks to give my body a chance to recover.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*Si Duck Dynasty*



sharkchum said:


> If you think I look bad after drinking beer all day, you should see what I look like after drinking whisky all night.
> Last night I made a couple drinks to help me relax before bed time. I started getting a feeling I was forgetting something. I caught trout, reds, and even snook, then it hit me,NO Flounder. The next thing I knew, my bottle of whisky was empty, and I was in knee deep water with a pointed stick in my hand.
> When I woke up this morning with a pounding headache I thought it was a dream, until I open my ice chest.
> I decided I'm not gonna fish for at least 2 weeks to give my body a chance to recover.


i didn't say you look bad, you look happy. get on the Si bandwagon, an ice tea 7/24, works for me. when i drink i get drunk and then a headache, imagine that. and my friends that drink beer regularly, looks like they are on the verge of delivering quadruplets. so if i'm going to drink, the sun has to down (hard stuff only, no pretending with beer)and it's to bed after the party. i can drive home from downtown Houston, drunk, and have done it a bout a gazillion times. but i try to re-frame now, i'm not a kid anymore. kinda like a tricycle, alcohol just isn't fun anymore. i know, i'm getting older and boring. nice fish. :cheers::texasflag


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> If you think I look bad after drinking beer all day, you should see what I look like after drinking whisky all night.
> 
> Last night I made a couple drinks to help me relax before bed time. I started getting a feeling I was forgetting something. I caught trout, reds, and even snook, then it hit me,NO Flounder. The next thing I knew, my bottle of whisky was empty, and I was in knee deep water with a pointed stick in my hand.
> 
> ...


Dang man, yall wearin em out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Daaang. Get 'em !

What light are you using for your walk & stalk?!



sharkchum said:


> If you think I look bad after drinking beer all day, you should see what I look like after drinking whisky all night.
> Last night I made a couple drinks to help me relax before bed time. I started getting a feeling I was forgetting something. I caught trout, reds, and even snook, then it hit me,NO Flounder. The next thing I knew, my bottle of whisky was empty, and I was in knee deep water with a pointed stick in my hand.
> When I woke up this morning with a pounding headache I thought it was a dream, until I open my ice chest.
> I decided I'm not gonna fish for at least 2 weeks to give my body a chance to recover.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Daaang. Get 'em !
> 
> What light are you using for your walk & stalk?!


Wade master 10 by hydro glow.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

sharkchum said:


> Live finger mullet. They are running in schools in the first gut, and the fish follow them.we are catching them in water less then knee deep. You can get a little bubble box setup for a 5 gallon bucket for around $15 and keep them alive all day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! Will try that at SS.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I am one lucky mofro! Sharkchum gave me the biggest flounder in the middle, post #13.

Today I stuffed it and cooked it


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> Well, I am one lucky mofro! Sharkchum gave me the biggest flounder in the middle, post #13.
> 
> Today I stuffed it and cooked it


That looks great. I may have to stuff a couple this weekend

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Water looks nasty but there you go with the fish pics! Nice!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

oakforestmx said:


> Water looks nasty but there you go with the fish pics! Nice!


 That's one of the biggest misconceptions about surf fishing. Everyone thinks you need a clean calm surf to be able to catch fish off the beach, but nothing could be farther from the truth. In reality, a rough surf makes for far better fishing. The breaking waves will dig out the guts and build up the bars, giving the fish a place to ambush prey. The breaking waves also stir up the bottom, uncovering all the tasty morsels buried right beneath the sand. The rough surf will also create more oxygen and keeps the water cooler. While clear water may look good, it also shows every flaw in your presentation, regardless if your using artificials or real bait. 
I love wading out in a flat clean surf at first light throwing topwaters as much as the next guy, but if I want to catch fish, I prefer it rough and dirty, just like my wife.:biggrin:


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



sharkchum said:


> That's one of the biggest misconceptions about surf fishing. Everyone thinks you need a clean calm surf to be able to catch fish off the beach, but nothing could be farther from the truth. In reality, a rough surf makes for far better fishing. The breaking waves will dig out the guts and build up the bars, giving the fish a place to ambush prey. The breaking waves also stir up the bottom, uncovering all the tasty morsels buried right beneath the sand. The rough surf will also create more oxygen and keeps the water cooler. While clear water may look good, it also shows every flaw in your presentation, regardless if your using artificials or real bait.
> I love wading out in a flat clean surf at first light throwing topwaters as much as the next guy, but if I want to catch fish, I prefer it rough and dirty, just like my wife.:biggrin:


for reds on stink bait couldn't agree more. trout on lures different story. :texasflag


----------



## oakforestmx (Feb 9, 2011)

Great post, thanks for the info.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you sir.



sharkchum said:


> Wade master 10 by hydro glow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... I need to drink beer with you!


----------

